# Box turtle



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Last week I posted a picture of a wood turtle and this week I saw this guy crossing the road. For stopping and helping him out, he let me take a couple of pictures.










Can you tell he was a little shy? He was not all the way hinged up and was peeking. lol


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

More great photos..I applaud you for helping this guy out. They seem to be getting more scarce each year.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I've picked up three wood turtles this week off the road and transplanted them to safety areas away from the road in a wildlife area. Note, the White River watershed is the one watershed home to all seven specie of Michigan turtles.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Cool pics. There was a big snapper on the road Friday morning. Those things give me the heebie jeebies. Saw another big snapper on a back road a few weeks ago


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

A few years ago I took a photo of two box turtles mating. Yea, before trailcams were invented I waited patiently by a turtle trail.....:shhh:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

That must've been a long wait :lol:


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

That's a cool looking turtle. I've heard of box turtles and seen 'em in pics, but don't think I've seen one in the wild.

thanks for posting the pic.

What are the 7 species of turtles in Michigan?

Ones that come to my mind: Box, snapper, painted , mud, rubberback (aka leatherback). Not sure I even have the names right . . .


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Chawazz said:


> That's a cool looking turtle. I've heard of box turtles and seen 'em in pics, but don't think I've seen one in the wild.
> 
> thanks for posting the pic.
> 
> ...


Actually I believe there's at least ten I can think of:

Common Snapping Turtle 
Common Musk Turtle
Blanding's Turtle
Eastern Box Turtle
Red-eared Slider
Spiny Soft-shell Turtle
Common Map Turtle
Spotted Turtle
Wood Turtle


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I found this one in my woods last year.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Great Photos!
Splitshot i think your Turtle is a female.
Barry patch Looks like you have a Male .
Males tend to have reddish eyes while females have brown or light orange.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for helping that little one across the road. I have done so a few times, but do not see as many the last few years.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Here is a list of all 10 Turtle Species in Michigan

Blanding's Turtle (Emydoidea blandingii) 
Common Map Turtle (Graptemys geographica) 
Common Musk Turtle (Sternotherus odoratus) 
Common Snapping Turtle (Chelydra serpentina) 
Eastern Box Turtle (Terrapene carolina carolina) 
Painted Turtle (Chrysemys picta) 
Red-eared Slider (Trachemys scripta elegans) 
Spiny Soft-shell Turtle (Apalone spinifera spinifera) 
Spotted Turtle (Clemmys guttata) 
Wood Turtle (Clemmys insculpta)


----------

